# Smoked Cheese with New AMNPS



## mkriet (Dec 30, 2016)

I made some cheese earlier this fall and found that pepper jack was my favorite.  This time around I made mostly pepper jack, and a couple blocks of cheddar, muenster, and Colby jack.  I also bought a ghost pepper jack to try something different. 

I smoked using alder pellets in my new AMNPS.  I was very pleased with the amnps.













20161230_092326.jpg



__ mkriet
__ Dec 30, 2016


















20161230_150042.jpg



__ mkriet
__ Dec 30, 2016


----------



## fullsmoke (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks good !


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2016)

The cheese looks great!

It really took on a nice color!

Al


----------



## mkriet (Dec 31, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> The cheese looks great!
> 
> It really took on a nice color!
> 
> Al



Thanks Al. I used Alder wood for the first time.  Now the hard part.  The wait begins.  

Can't wait to try some.


----------



## sauced (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice smoke on the cheese....let us know how it tasted. I have never used Alder wood, I use either apple or cherry.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 31, 2017)

Cheese looks good, How did the tube preform?


----------

